
Brown Person on screen? We need subtitles - sricola
https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1108844108095938560
======
nabla9
This has happened before:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN666q3ptAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN666q3ptAU)

------
RandomGuyDTB
This is actually really interesting. I doubt the person responsible even
realized they were doing this. Hope Vox sees this and learns from their
mistakes at the very least.

My view on this issue might be kind of lax but a lot of people don't _realize_
they're being racist. Before we call someone out we need to first ask if their
mistake can be attributed to ignorance, not ill intent. Put educating before
chastising.

